# Current Fuel Prices as of 11/15



## BWfarms (Aug 3, 2015)

Better top your fuel tanks off, I waited as long as I dared chance it, got diesel at $1.79 a gallon delivered. What are you paying?


----------



## rjmoses (Apr 4, 2010)

I'm starting to feel like Chicken Little! Here's another side:

http://finance.yahoo.com/news/gas-prices-plummeting-1-50-191652012.html

Ralph


----------



## BWfarms (Aug 3, 2015)

Gas starting jumping up at the pump while diesel stayed the same. I just went ahead and pulled the trigger, I only had 30 gallons or so left. I'm lazy, I like to just pull up to my tanks top off and go. Screw lugging 3-4 containers around lol.


----------



## deadmoose (Oct 30, 2011)

Close to $2 a gallon means miles go on the Dodge. Saturn can sit for a bit...


----------



## Vol (Jul 5, 2009)

Road diesel is $2.10 here many places....It will continue falling until at least the first of the year....provided that someone doesn't blow up Syria.

Regards, Mike


----------



## gearhartfarms82 (May 10, 2015)

2.50$ rd fuel


----------



## barnrope (Mar 22, 2010)

2.25 red #1 fuel


----------



## JD3430 (Jan 1, 2012)

$2.30 red delivered to me
$2.63 taxed at the pump in PA (highest tax in lower 48)
$2.50 taxed at the pump in DE


----------



## Grateful11 (Apr 5, 2009)

$2.17 for road diesel around here.

They just delivered about 400 gallons of farm diesel about 3 weeks ago at $1.95.

$1.97 for 87 gas.


----------



## BWfarms (Aug 3, 2015)

I'm really contemplating getting whatever the NC fuel handler permit thingamajig is because I can get fuel at $1.49 a gallon if I pickup. I think it's something like 120 gallons or more you don't qualify for transfer tank. As of now it's just convenient to have 4-500 gallons dropped off.


----------



## jturbo10 (Feb 28, 2011)

Bought auto diesel for $1.99 gallon and regular gas at $1.68 yesterday. Diesel has been holding steady around $2 and gas seems to be dropping this week but that may be a price war.


----------

